# Welche Gaming Maus passt zu mir? Finger Grip!



## Nyuki (12. April 2014)

Hallo.

Ich kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden. Alles muss man beachten. Sensor, größe, breite, Quali, Mausrad uvm.

Wie der Titel schon sagt, welche Maus passt eigentlich am besten zu mir. Benutze Finger Grip 

Hier meine Daten von meinen Händen

MittelFinger 7.2 cm 
Zeigefinger 6.8 cm
Daumen 5.8 Cm
Die ganze Hand vom Ballen gemessen 16.5 - 17 cm

Meine Favoriten sind Zowie Ec2 , Rival , DA2013.

DANKE !


----------



## n3ts4k (13. April 2014)

*AW: Welche Gaming Maus passt zu mir? Finger Grip !!!*

Ich würde dir dazu raten Mäuse unterschiedlicher Hersteller mal bei Pluto in die Hand zu nehmen. Ich mag persönlich Razer und Roccat Mäuse und halte meine Maus im Fingertip grip (denke mal, dass du das gleiche meinst).
Abraten würde ich von den Madcatz Nagern, die kann man zwar wirklich toll anpassen fangen aber leider recht schnell an zu klappern.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MaxPa (13. April 2014)

*AW: Welche Gaming Maus passt zu mir? Finger Grip !!!*



n3ts4k schrieb:


> Ich würde dir dazu raten Mäuse unterschiedlicher Hersteller mal bei Pluto in die Hand zu nehmen. Ich mag persönlich Razer und Roccat Mäuse und halte meine Maus im Fingertip grip (denke mal, dass du das gleiche meinst).
> Abraten würde ich von den Madcatz Nagern, die kann man zwar wirklich toll anpassen fangen aber leider recht schnell an zu klappern.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Das MadCatz Mäuse klapperig werden, kann ich nach nem 3/4 Jahr nicht bestätigen.

TE : Da deine Hand ein stückchen kleiner ist als meine wäre diese hier : Roccat Kone Pure Optical, USB (ROC-11-710) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland was für dich sein. 
       Optischer Sensor, gesleevtes Kabel, solide verarbeitet und eine mmn. gute Mausrad-Rasterung


----------



## n3ts4k (13. April 2014)

*AW: Welche Gaming Maus passt zu mir? Finger Grip !!!*

Meine RAT hat nach unter 3 Monaten am Heck geklappert und die Maustaste war auch nicht mehr so wie am Anfang. Kann ja sein, dass ich ein Montagsmodell erwischt habe aber bei so vielen beweglichen Plastik-teilen kann die Maus nicht so lange halten wie andere Modelle.


----------



## Nyuki (13. April 2014)

*AW: Welche Gaming Maus passt zu mir? Finger Grip !!!*



MaxPa schrieb:


> TE : Da deine Hand ein stückchen kleiner ist als meine wäre diese hier : Roccat Kone Pure Optical, USB (ROC-11-710) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland was für dich sein.
> Optischer Sensor, gesleevtes Kabel, solide verarbeitet und eine mmn. gute Mausrad-Rasterung



Ohhh jaaa ich hab die schon in der Hand gehalten bei Saturn und wollte die sofort mit nehmen weil die sich so schön anfühlt. Mannn...genau ich wollte nachlesen was für einen Sensor hat und hatte das total vergessen.Das war der Grund warum ich die noch nicht gekauft hatte. Gut das du mich drauf gebracht hast jetzt und tada ein A3090 ist drin wie auch 1-5mm Lift off distance, perfekt. Muss aber noch bisschen berichte lesen bevor ich die mir jetzt hole

Danke schonmal !!!


----------



## BertB (13. April 2014)

*AW: Welche Gaming Maus passt zu mir? Finger Grip !!!*

magst du denn ne leichte, oder ne schwere maus
die roccat kone ist sehr leicht,
aber wenn du die schon in der hand hattest, soll das ja dann wohl gut sein
gibts auch in diversen farben

ich hab ne zowie fk pro, die ist ebenfalls sehr leicht, 
Zowie FK, USB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

und ne corsair m90
Corsair Vengeance M90 Laser Gaming Mouse, USB (CH-9000002-EU/CH-9000006-EU) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
die ist sehr schwer

benutze ebenfalls fingertip grip,
beide mäuse gefallen mir gut, 

die corsair ist aber super edel mit dem alurahmen und so,
fühlt sich auch nach 2,5 jahren noch top an, kaum abgenutzt, dabei nehm ich fast nur die (hat nur so glattere stellen, wo die finger liegen, aber echt kaum)
und sie ist eben viel schwerer, was ich mag (und sie hat massig knöpfe, programmierbar, nutze diese aber nicht wirklich)

die zowie ist auch echt gut, es gab sie bei ner grafikkarte dazu,
da ich zwei PCs habe, war mir das gerade recht 
sie ist aber sehr leicht


----------



## Nyuki (13. April 2014)

*AW: Welche Gaming Maus passt zu mir? Finger Grip !!!*

Danke Bert. Ich mag leichte Mäuse.

Muss ich bei der Pure Optical auf was achten wie revision oder so wie bei Logitech a la G400 oder anderen Mäusen? Oder ist die seit Release unverändert?


----------



## MaxPa (13. April 2014)

*AW: Welche Gaming Maus passt zu mir? Finger Grip !!!*



Nyuki schrieb:


> Danke Bert. Ich mag leichte Mäuse.
> 
> Muss ich bei der Pure Optical auf was achten wie revision oder so wie bei Logitech a la G400 oder anderen Mäusen? Oder ist die seit Release unverändert?


 
Nope, kannste so bestellen, die ist noch recht neu


----------



## Nyuki (15. April 2014)

Hi, ich habe meine Kone pure Optical heute bekommen. Was mir auffällt ist das der linke Mikroschalter lauter ist als der rechte. Normal?

danke


----------



## MaxPa (15. April 2014)

Meinst du mit Mikroschalter die Seitentasten ?


----------



## BertB (15. April 2014)

wohl eher die schalter von linker und rechter maustaste (die so klicken)
also meine klingen leicht verschieden, der rechte irgendwie dumpfer (ist aber ne andere maus)


----------



## Nyuki (15. April 2014)

ja linker und rechter. Der Linke wirklich laut und der rechte leise. Druckpunkt aber der gleiche.


----------



## MaxPa (15. April 2014)

achso jetzt habe ich MIKROschalter verstanden  Hmm, ist bei meiner RAT auch


----------



## JoM79 (15. April 2014)

Würde mich nicht wundern wenn links nen Schalter mit höherer Lebensdauer sitzt, welcher dadurch aber lauter ist.
Möglich ist alles.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (15. April 2014)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Würde mich nicht wundern wenn links nen Schalter mit höherer Lebensdauer sitzt, welcher dadurch aber lauter ist.
> Möglich ist alles.



Wäre jetzt auch mein erster Gedanke gewesen.  Bei meiner G700s höre ich allerdings keinen Unterschied.


----------



## BertB (15. April 2014)

weil man den linken vermutlich öfter drückt,
könnte echt gut sein


----------



## Nyuki (15. April 2014)

Bei meiner G700 auch alles gleich. Linker Schalter eine Höhere lebensdauer... darauf wäre ich nieeee gekommen. Machen manche Hersteller denn das^^?


----------



## JoM79 (16. April 2014)

Würde mich nicht wundern würde mal sagen, dass die linke Maustaste bestimmt 10mal so oft benutzt wird.


----------



## Nyuki (16. April 2014)

Der von der Hotline erzählte mir das gleiche mit den Microschaltern wie hier geschrieben " links nen Schalter mit höherer Lebensdauer" oO. Er vermutet es...

Ich war im Saturn und da liegen 4 Kone Pure's mit Laser Sensor in verschiedenen Farben. Alle Microschalter hören sich gleich an beim betätigen beider Tasten, nur meine natürlich nicht.

Kann man eigentlich wenn z.b die, die jetzt drin sind irgendwann verbraucht sind neue reinlöten vieleicht sogar noch von einer anderen Firma wie Huano?


----------



## BertB (16. April 2014)

geht bestimmt irgendwie, aber ich denke, dass die einige jahre halten werden (man weiß natürlich nie)


----------



## JoM79 (17. April 2014)

Klar kan man die wechseln, aber ohne Entlötpumpe/Litze geht da nix.
Ich war mal der Meinung das geht auch so, war ne dumme Idee


----------



## BertB (26. April 2014)

hab mir auch heut ne kone pure gekauft, schwarz mit blauem licht,
erster eindruck ist sehr gut,
die schalter klicken aber beide sehr ähnlich, der rechte mit etwas dunklerem ton (so mäßig: links klick, rechts klack)


----------



## JoM79 (26. April 2014)

Ich hatte die Kone Pure Optical dagehabt, war ne super Maus.
Nur war sie leider zu schmal für meine Hand und ich musste sie zurückschicken.


----------



## Nyuki (27. April 2014)

Hallo.
Ich habe sie letzte Woche auch wieder zurückgeschickt. Lag Top in der Hand. Irgendwie ein komisches Gefühl wenn ich sie in der Hand gehalten habe und meinen Zeige und Mittelfinger nur draufgeleget habe, habe ich schon die Tasten gemerkt bzw. die Schalter wie die quitschen... Ok das die Tasten sich anders angehört haben war auch nicht so schlimm aber die Software oder irgendwas anderes hat gestört. Manchmal bei bestimmten Situationen genau dann wenn ich drücke, kam keine Funktion ( In spielen wie CS-Go ). Hab mir die G502 nun bestellt.


----------



## Skeksis (28. April 2014)

Kaum guckt man mal paar Monate nicht rein, werden den Leuten schlechte Lasermäuse angeboten. -.- 

Bedenkenlos zugreifen kannst du bei allen Zowie Mäusen. Alternativ ist die G400 eine tolle Maus. Optische Mäuse sind generell zu empfehlen. Den Rest muss deine Handanatomie bzw. die Bequemlichkeit entscheiden. Ich habe für einen Mann recht kleine Hände und ich kann trotzdem mit einer EC1 super umgehen. Meine Freundin liebt ihre EC2.


----------



## BertB (28. April 2014)

meine zowie, die ich weiter vorne im thread noch gut fand, quietscht auf mal auf der linken maustaste,
viel benutzt hab ich die noch nicht, die flächen, wo man die zeigefinger drauflegt/drückt, sind auch schon ganz glatt,

welche soll schlecht sein?


----------



## JoM79 (28. April 2014)

Also ich hatte nur die Zowie EC1 EvO CL und die Qualität war nicht wirklich gut.
Die Einfassung der LED Streifen der XTD sind zwar auch nicht das Wahre, aber immer noch besser als abblätternde Beschichtung und quietschendes Mausrad.


----------



## BlackNeo (29. April 2014)

JoM79 schrieb:


> aber immer noch besser als abblätternde Beschichtung und quietschendes Mausrad.



Deswegen hab ich den Support angeschrieben, das war wohl nur ein Fehler in den ersten Chargen.

Meine EC1 eVo CL hab ich jetzt seit 1 1/2 Wochen und sie hat super Grip, das Mausrad hört man beim scrollen nur leicht, ist ja ganz normal.


----------



## JoM79 (29. April 2014)

BlackNeo schrieb:


> Deswegen hab ich den Support angeschrieben, das war wohl nur ein Fehler in den ersten Chargen.
> 
> Meine EC1 eVo CL hab ich jetzt seit 1 1/2 Wochen und sie hat super Grip, das Mausrad hört man beim scrollen nur leicht, ist ja ganz normal.



Naja erzählen können die viel, aber sollte es so sein ist das doch super.


----------



## gh0st76 (30. April 2014)

Zowie ist gut. Der Support ist bei denen klasse und die geben es auch zu wenn da was schief gelaufen ist. Bei Roccat war das da anders als die ihr beleuchtetes Rubberdome Hackbrett oder die elend schlechten Kave Headsets rausgebracht haben. 

So. Hab mir auch mal aus Neugier die Proteus Core bestellt. Hab ich schon hier liegen. Schwerer als die Zowies sind die eh. Aber ich kann die gut im Claw greifen. Jetzt wird erst mal der Sensor getestet.


----------



## zornix (30. April 2014)

roccat kone +


----------



## gh0st76 (30. April 2014)

zornix schrieb:


> roccat kone +


 
Aber schon den Thread gelesen? Oder nur einfach einen Post reingeklatscht?


----------



## MaxPa (30. April 2014)

gh0st76 schrieb:


> Aber schon den Thread gelesen? Oder nur einfach einen Post reingeklatscht?


 
ach im anderen Theard gerade


----------



## gh0st76 (30. April 2014)

Ja. Vor allem wird geschrieben das schon eine Kone zurückgeschickt wurde und dann wird da einfach was reingeklatscht. Dann auch noch ohne Begründung.


----------



## JoM79 (30. April 2014)

MaxPa schrieb:


> ach im anderen Theard gerade


 


gh0st76 schrieb:


> Ja. Vor allem wird geschrieben das schon eine Kone zurückgeschickt wurde und dann wird da einfach was reingeklatscht. Dann auch noch ohne Begründung.


 
Das ist normal, wenn amn andere Posts von ihm liest merkt man das er einfach irgendwas schreibt, was er gerade gehört oder gelesen hat.


----------



## gh0st76 (30. April 2014)

Ja. Will wohl Posts sammeln. Naja. Einer muss ja trollen.  

So. Die Proteus Core genug getestet. Ist wirklich ein richtig guter Sensor. Bis jetzt hab ich nur keine Verwendung für den "Sniperbutton" gefunden weil ich eh relativ niedrige DPI nutze. Aber selbst bei schnellen 180° Drehungen macht der Sensor keine Probleme. Zum skippen hab ich den auch noch nicht gebracht. Da scheint PixArt also alles richtig gemacht zu haben. Kein Smoothing und ähnliches.


----------



## JoM79 (30. April 2014)

Hmm, wenn die nur nicht so teuer wäre zum einfach mal testen.
Die Form gefällt mir, da sie hinten nicht so flach ist.
Nur an den Daumentasten könnte sie etwas schmal sein im Vergleich zur Kone XTD.


----------



## gh0st76 (30. April 2014)

Mir gefällt die Form. Aber ich halte die Maus eh im Clawgrip.


----------



## zornix (30. April 2014)

ne die gleiche finger hat meine schwester  XD ,, und Sie ist zufrieden mit  roccat kone +


----------



## gh0st76 (30. April 2014)

Aber es wurde im Thread schon geschrieben das die Kone schon zurückgeschickt wurde. Vielleicht mal mehr als nur den letzen Post lesen.


----------



## zornix (30. April 2014)

na ja sory mein fehler -.o       
hm dann besser Media markt oder Saturn gehen und einfach dort ausprobieren welche genau passt zur dein hand,
weil hier könnt ihr lange diskutieren


----------



## JoM79 (30. April 2014)

Oh man, er hat doch schon ne neue Maus.


----------



## gh0st76 (30. April 2014)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Oh man, er hat doch schon ne neue Maus.


 
Eher Sie. Ich hab den Thread ja nicht aufgemacht.  Aber Nyuki hat auch die G502 bestellt. Meine ist ja heute angekommen. Aber da sind andere Meinungen zu der Maus immer interessant.


----------



## Nyuki (2. Mai 2014)

Hallo zurück.

Heute leider erst angekommen. Ausgepackt, vors Licht gehalten wegen Fingerabdrücke^^ ( ihr wisst schon warum ) geschüttelt und nun getestet. Bisher eine echt tolle Maus und der Treiber läuft wunderbar ohne auch mit den Latenzen auszuschlagen. Rechte Maustate hört sich bei der G502 auch ein wenig dumpfer an bzw. anders. Aber selber Druckpunkt wie auch wie ich die Hand auf die Maus lege kein komisches Gefühl an den L/R Buttons. Sieht Hammer Goil aus und liegt perfekt in der Hand. Fingertip Grip wird bei meinen kleinen Händen aber nicht gehen, dafür aber erreiche ich zum ersten mal ohne die Handfläche nach vorne zu bewegen und wieder zurück was sehr nervig ist oder sonstiges alle Tasten. 

Die ist Mein !

Danke nochmal an alle für die Suche und ja die Kone/optical ist auch eine Super Maus und gleichwertig mit der G502, hatte nur pech gehabt mit den Buttons sonst hätte ich sie behalten.


----------



## gh0st76 (2. Mai 2014)

Das beste an der G502 ist ja immer noch der Sensor. Da kann Roccat einfach einpacken mit dem Laser aus der Kone.


----------



## Nyuki (2. Mai 2014)

gh0st76 schrieb:


> Das beste an der G502 ist ja immer noch der Sensor. Da kann Roccat einfach einpacken mit dem Laser aus der Kone.



Mann muss schon unterscheiden denke ich^^. Ich hatte die Kone als Optical und die hatte den A3090 verbaut und nicht die Kone mit Lasersensor die allerdings Accel & co besitzt. Ich glaube der ist nicht schlechter als der von der Proteus.

Wird sich Zeigen.

MFG


----------



## gh0st76 (2. Mai 2014)

Die der 3090 ist schon was feines. Hab ich ja auch in meiner Zowie. Aber der Sensor der 502 ist noch ein anderes Kaliber. Der kann einiges mehr an Beschleunigung ab. Auch die Kalibrierung funktioniert perfekt. Hab das auf 6 verschiedenen Mauspads getestet. Der läuft sogar auf einem transparenten Compad Speedpad wo jede Lasermaus und teilweise auch IR Sensoren drauf versagt haben.


----------



## Nyuki (2. Mai 2014)

Du meinst dieses Mousepad Tuning von der Software? Ich raff das irgendwie nicht soooo. Auf wieviel Umdrehungen soll ich wenn ich die Schleifen denn halten?

Eins habe ich schon zu bemängeln. Hebt man die Maus 0.3mm vom Pad, kommt keine Realtion vom Sensor


----------



## MaxPa (2. Mai 2014)

Nyuki schrieb:


> Du meinst dieses Mousepad Tuning von der Software? Ich raff das irgendwie nicht soooo. Auf wieviel Umdrehungen soll ich wenn ich die Schleifen denn halten?
> 
> Eins habe ich schon zu bemängeln. Hebt man die Maus 0.3mm vom Pad, kommt keine Realtion vom Sensor


 
Das ist doch voll geil ^^ 
Mir gehenen fast alles LODs auf den Sack


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: Welche Gaming Maus passt zu mir? Finger Grip !!!*



n3ts4k schrieb:


> Meine RAT hat nach unter 3 Monaten am Heck geklappert und die Maustaste war auch nicht mehr so wie am Anfang. Kann ja sein, dass ich ein Montagsmodell erwischt habe aber bei so vielen beweglichen Plastik-teilen kann die Maus nicht so lange halten wie andere Modelle.


 
Kann ich so bestätigen. Dazu kommt noch, dass die Maus Aussetzer hat.


----------



## BertB (2. Mai 2014)

hab ich schon oft gelesen und auch von nem kumpel erzählt bekommen, dass die RAT dinger schnell verrecken
an sich find ich die hübsch, aber so...


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (2. Mai 2014)

Man kann sie auch gut seiner Handform anpassen. Wirklich nett aber wie gesagt: nicht unter den bedingungen


----------



## MaxPa (3. Mai 2014)

welche RAT hattest du genau ? 
wie gesagt meine 5er braucht nicht mehr soo viel bis zum ersten Jahr,
aber ich will umbedingt ne Optische ^^


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (3. Mai 2014)

Ich habe die RAT 7. Erst die MMO und jetzt dir normale und bei beiden das selbe lied


----------



## Nyuki (8. Mai 2014)

Ok..... Wie soll ich anfangen.... Ich habe die erste G502 bekommen und mir ist aufgefallen, daß der linke Microchip von der Mittelmaustaste zu leicht zu drücken ist, so das man wenn man die Mittelmaustaste drückt sehr oft auch den linken Microchip betätigt. Man braucht echt nur kurz drankommen dann ist der schon betaätigt. Was mir die Tage noch aufgefallen ist, daß Mausrad bei trockenden Händen, ein HORROR ! .... Ich habe am ersten Tag schon reklamiert und die 2 war schon unterwegs. Bei CS-Go ist mir aufgefallen und auch beim Surfen das, daß Mausrad beim Scrollen sehr sehr selten nicht reagiert. Also um einen Raster gescrollt und keine Funktion. Beim spielen selten auch verzögerung beim wechseln mit dem Mausrad wie auch beim Zoomen mit rechter Maustaste.
Vor ne Woche kam die zweite G502. Der Mircochip vom Mausrad ( linker ) hatte einen besseren Druckpunkt. Aber das gleiche spiel mit Scrollrad und rechter Maustaste wieder...
VORGESTERN kam die 3 G502 reingeflogen^^ WIEDER DAS GLEICHE. gestern bis einschließlich jetzt habe ich mit einer uralten MX500, da meine G700 verkauft ist gedaddelt wie auch gezockt bis heute und 0 Probleme !!!

Eine echt geiler Sensor wie auch die Verarbeitung aber für 80 Öcken sollte eine Plastikschale schon 100% einwandfrei laufen wie einst meine G700.

So hab mir nun Zowie EC2 evo Pro Gaming bestellt in schwarz und hoffe das alle Tasten schön angordnet sind wie auch das sie nicht abblättert wie ich mal gelesen habe nach Monaten aber dafür muss ich sie ja erst eine Zeitlang benutzen...


----------



## JoM79 (8. Mai 2014)

Von den Problemen bei G502 habe ich schon gehört, Logitech scheint echt nicht mehr so die Qualität zu liefern.
Ich teste im Moment die Steelseries Rival und nach einem Tag noch keine Fehler, wär auch schlimm wenn.
Die Zowie sind vom sensor her echt top, allerdings kaum Ausstattung zu nem relativ hohen Preis.


----------



## Nyuki (8. Mai 2014)

Ich bin echt schon seit Wochen dran und überlege das mit der Zowie und frage mich auch immer warum die so teuer ist. Aber vieleicht wegen derEgonomie ist die so teuer. Man ich finds auch echt schade mit der G502 und die Rival wollte ich auch erst haben aber wegen der Form wirds nicht passen ( denke ich ).

Man ist das ärgelich. Soviel gerade geschrieben und komm irgendwie keine Ahnung warum auf Zurück Maustaste Text gelöscht^^ Naja kurz und bündig. Meine G700 4 x in 3+ Jahren Mirkoschalter mit einer Nadel ausgebaut und gereinigt da immer was dran war wie doppelklick oder einfach mal beim Halten der rechten Maustaste selber losgelassen... Ob das was mit Qualy Logitech zu tun hatte, da habe ich mir nie gedanke drüber gemacht. Ich finde Logitech eigentlich sehr gut und bin immer sehr gut mit den Mäusen gefahren aber die G502 hat für MICH zu viele schwächen obwohl ich sie hier vor paar Tagen so gelobt habe und für den Preis geht das mal gar nicht.


----------



## gh0st76 (8. Mai 2014)

Komisch. Bei meiner G502 sind die Mikroschalter im für das Wheel komplett in Ordnung. Entweder ist das jammern auf extrem hohen Niveau, oder Logitech hat so eine Serienstreuung. Das mit dem Kalibrierung auf den Untergrund erklärt sich doch von selbst. Man soll die Maus in einer liegenden 8 bewegen und dabei die Geschwindigkeit zwischen den zwei roten Balken halten. Die LoD ist doch auch genial. Das schlimmste ist doch wenn man die Maus anhebt und der Sensor in 3 oder 4mm Höhe immer noch abtastet.


----------



## JoM79 (8. Mai 2014)

So bei mir geht die Rival wieder zurück.
Ist super zum Zocken und man kann ne Menge einstellen.
Die Passform ist im Prinzip sehr gut, aber sie ist für meine Hand einfach zu schmal.
Mir tat nach ner Stunde zocken erst der Daumen und dann die Hand weh.
Die beiden Daumentasten liegen einfach zu weit innen.
Bleibt mir wohl doch nur auf die Kone XTD Optical zu warten.


----------



## Contor (8. Mai 2014)

Ich kann dir Steelseries Sensei empfehlen. Super Maus. Leicht, Gute Haptik, Grip... nur zu empfehlen.


----------



## Nyuki (9. Mai 2014)

Hallo.

Ec2 ist angekommen. Wenn ich die mit den anderen Ec2 vergleiche im Netz sieht der Boden wo der Sensor ist ganz anders aus. Da ist eine Brücke nun am Sensor. Licht reflektiert auch nicht was ich glaube gut heissen kann. Mausrad sitzt ohne Spiel. Wenn ich die am Rad mit meinem Zeigefinger und ein wenig Kraft nach rechts drücke betätige ich die Mittelmaustaste. Links nicht. Glaube rechts ist der Huano Schalter verbaut. Stört aber überhaubt nicht im Gegenteil. Man braucht beim spielen dann nicht mit dem Finger weg vom linken Mausbutton aufs Scrollrad zu wechseln sonder bewegt nur mit ein wenig Druck den Finger nach rechts.

Eins stört mich aber. Sie ist definitiv nicht NEU auch wenn sie nach NEU riecht sondern wurde schonmal in den Händen von irgendjemand gehalten.Klavierlack DaumenButton wie auch Unterboden + Gleipads, da kann man es erkennen. Ich öffne eigentlich jedes Bauteil was ich in die Hände bekomme, diesmal mache ich es aber erst wenn ein Switch seine Dienste verweigert.


----------



## MaxPa (10. Mai 2014)

Nyuki schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> Ec2 ist angekommen. Wenn ich die mit den anderen Ec2 vergleiche im Netz sieht der Boden wo der Sensor ist ganz anders aus. Da ist eine Brücke nun am Sensor. Licht reflektiert auch nicht was ich glaube gut heissen kann. Mausrad sitzt ohne Spiel. Wenn ich die am Rad mit meinem Zeigefinger und ein wenig Kraft nach rechts drücke betätige ich die Mittelmaustaste. Links nicht. Glaube rechts ist der Huano Schalter verbaut. Stört aber überhaubt nicht im Gegenteil. Man braucht beim spielen dann nicht mit dem Finger weg vom linken Mausbutton aufs Scrollrad zu wechseln sonder bewegt nur mit ein wenig Druck den Finger nach rechts.
> 
> Eins stört mich aber. Sie ist definitiv nicht NEU auch wenn sie nach NEU riecht sondern wurde schonmal in den Händen von irgendjemand gehalten.Klavierlack DaumenButton wie auch Unterboden + Gleipads, da kann man es erkennen. Ich öffne eigentlich jedes Bauteil was ich in die Hände bekomme, diesmal mache ich es aber erst wenn ein Switch seine Dienste verweigert.


 
Das geht bei ne Maus mmn. gar nicht ! Allein schon aus Hygiene ! Wenn es dich nicht stört, ich würde sie jedenfalls zurück schicken, aber ich bin da in gewisser Weise auch pingelig ^^


----------



## Nyuki (10. Mai 2014)

normalerweise bei mir auch sofort zurück. Aber das ist jetzt mit den 502er die 5 Maus. Ich habs SATTT^^.


----------



## MaxPa (10. Mai 2014)

Ok, da wäre Ich warscheinlich mit den Nerven am Ende 
Ich will ja umbedingt die dre**s Kone XTD Optical


----------



## JoM79 (10. Mai 2014)

Kann ich mir vorstellen.
Habe jetzt 3 Mäuse getestet die Stellseries Rival, die Zowie EC1 eVo CL und die Kone Pure Optical.
Leider waren die Kone und die Rival zu schmal=Schmerzen in der Hand und bei der Zowie blätterte die Beschichtung ab.
Ich warte jetzt auf die Kone XTD Optical und die löst dann meine XTD ab, für meine Hand scheint es keine bessere Maus zu geben.


----------



## Nyuki (10. Mai 2014)

Bei der Zowie blättert angeblich die beschichtung nicht mehr ab hmmmm. Hab das auch gelesen und wollte mir daraufhin erst die weisse Kaufen da die keine Beschichtung wie die Cl oder Evo pro hat. Aber angeblich wie schon gesagt soll das Problem behoben sein... Wer schön wenn das noch jemand hier bestätigen könnte das die Beschichtung nicht mehr abblättert.


----------



## JoM79 (10. Mai 2014)

Und wenn es abblättert, dann schickst die Maus zurück auf Garantie.


----------



## Nyuki (21. Mai 2014)

Ich schreib einfach drauf los weil ich happy bin nach so langer Zeit. Rechtschreibfehler und Grammatik bitte berücksichtigen^^

Ich bin wie schon beschrieben auch so ne kleine Penible aber gebraucht geht echt nicht. Zowie ging wieder zurück der Grund war das ich bei CS gemerkt habe Map Bank Ohne Bots an der Mauer und Boden CT seite das der Sensor einfach nicht 100% glatt läuft wie die Proteus. Der Proteus Core ist echt preverse 100%. Musste die Proteus aber wieder bestellen bevor ich das testen konnte. Auch die neue Proteus war wieder gebraucht mit S/N 14/08 darafhin wieder eine neue bekommen mit S/N 14/09, auch gebraucht. Erkennbar Klavierlack Fingerabdrücke und Gleitfüße. Alle zurückgegeben... anderen Händler wieder eine bestellt vom anderen Händler... 14/08 wieder gebraucht und zurück. Gestern kam von Logitech Original Website bestellt per UPS. 14/13 UI hab ich mich gefreut. Aber was los.... auf dem Kabel unten steht 14/11 oO und auch gebraucht.... Ich da angerufen udn gefragt ob die Mäuse alle bevor die zum Endkunden gehen getestet werden OHNE HANDSCHUHE. Sie meinte am Telefon: definitiv nicht ! Von der Produktion Testen die zwar aber alle haben dort sicherheitshandschuhe an wo keine Fingerabdrücke entstehen können. ALLES KLAR, WAR MIR KLAR, wollte mir nur sicher sein....

Alle Mäuse hatte gebrauchsspuren und auch zurecht vom Vorbesitzer zurückgegeben. 

Bei der einen Mausrad klick nach links wie ein doppelter klick, bei der anderen knartscht die rechte Maustaste. Die anderen da war das Mausrad zuuuu locker uvm.

Ich in den Saturn heute da ich jemand dort kenne der seit ewig arbeitet ich aber in das Geschäft nieeee reingehe da überteuert, aber die Maus dort auch 79 Euro. 

Ich meine Dienstkleidung an und *ALLE MÄUSE GEÖFFNET* bzw. ausgepackt die die da hatten hahahaha, die packen die eh wieder ein und stellen die ins Regal. Das machen die hier sogar öffentlich nur jeder geht vorbei weil PLANLOS. Der Geschäftführer kommt weil ich es direkt unter seinem Fenster am Pult die alle geöffnet habe und fragt mich höflich was ich mache, der Kollege schon abgehauen ^^. Ich Antworte, daß ich mich mit einer gebrauchten Maus die eigentlich neu sein müsste nicht zurfrieden gebe da das ding 80 Euro kostet und Stadtangestellte haben wenig GELD *kaputtlach* Er hat mich gelassen. 14-15 Mäuse wurde geöffnet, alle hatten irgendwas was mir nicht gefiehl. Druckpunkt. rechte Maustaste hört sich anderes an wie linke. Mausrad viel zu locker. Die eine roch nach Parfum...mein Gott, naja...

Das Ende der Geschichte.
Alle Proteus 14/08 eine war dabei die leider auch gebrauchsspuren hatte aber wo alle Druckpunkte 100% in ordnung waren wie auch das Mausrad nicht locker sitzt. Gerochen hat sie auch neu das Kabel war nach dem auspacken noch Oval das heisst das jemand sie wirklich nur ganz kurz angschlossen hat das Kabel auch nicht stramm gezogen hat und sie warum auch immer wieder zurückgegeben hat. Denke wegen der Ergonomie, gefällt halt nicht jedem...

P.s. An der Gummierung kann man es richtig erkennen ab jemand sie bentzte hat. Da braucht man aber viel Licht. Ein ganz feiner Lack ist da drauf der sich sofort abnutzte ( rechte Gummierung ). Die stellen sind dann glänzend und man bekommt es auch nicht wieder wie NEU Xd.


----------



## JoM79 (21. Mai 2014)

Irgendwie hat dein Beitrag gerade mein Hirn gebraten 
Du hast jetzt die Proteus Core direkt von Logitech und die behalten?!
Und ich hab gerade keinen Plan was der Satz bedeutet:
Zowie ging wieder zurück der Grund war das ich bei CS gemerkt habe Map  Bank Ohne Bots an der Mauer und Boden CT seite das der Sensor einfach  nicht 100% glatt läuft wie die Proteus.


----------



## LalalukaOC (21. Mai 2014)

Also ich würde dir raten da einfach mal in einen guten Elektronik Laden zu gehen der einpaar Gaming Sachen hat und einfach mal ein paar Mäuse auszuprobieren


----------



## Nyuki (21. Mai 2014)

LalalukaOC schrieb:


> Also ich würde dir raten da einfach mal in einen guten Elektronik Laden zu gehen der einpaar Gaming Sachen hat und einfach mal ein paar Mäuse auszuprobieren



dat hab ich schon lang^^ aber Danke.

@JoM79
wie gesagt ich hab einfach drauf losgeschrieben. Nach der Arbeit in meiner Freizeit habe ich mich die letzten Wochen nur mit dem Mäusen mich beschäftigt. Du weisst wie anstrengend das ist.
Die Zowie war wie meine jetztige gebraucht. Man muss irgendwie immer eine Entscheidung treffen und die habe ich. Ich spiele relativ viel CS-Go in meiner Freizeit. Ich habe mir viele Beiträge wieder und wieder durchgelesen.HMMM das ist echt viel Geld für eine alte Maus mit einem alten Sensor der sich über Jahre etabliert hat. Trotzdem perfekte Ergonomie wie auch sehr guter Sensor. Dann habe ich einfach nochmal den Versuch gestartet einen Proteus zu bestellen, da ich mir dachte für 15 Euro mehr, neuster Sensor kein Accel. kein Pred. Zero Smoothing + Features mehr Tasten ( Maus wird hochgelobt ) etc. ALs ich die angeschlossen habe und wieder CS Go spielte kam mir die Bewegungen viel Sanfter vor als bei der Zowie. Mehrmals beider Mäuse geswitscht...
Für mich hats nun ein Ende gefunden. Ich habe eine Proteus wo alles so sein sollte wie ich es für richtig halte. Der Ausfwand war sehr langwierig und hart aber hat sich gelohnt.


----------



## JoM79 (21. Mai 2014)

Ah jetzt ja  
Ich habe langsam auch genug Mäuse durch und warte jetzt auf die Kone XTD Optical. 
Ist so ziemlich die einzige Maus die für meine Hand passt und dann mal gucken was der Sensor kann.


----------



## Nyuki (22. Mai 2014)

Die kommt ja noch im 3 Quartal. Da bin ich auch mal gespannt was da für ein Sensor auch verbaut wird. Von der Ergonomie ist die XTD auch perfekt für mich.


----------



## JoM79 (22. Mai 2014)

Nyuki schrieb:


> Die kommt ja noch im 3 Quartal. Da bin ich auch mal gespannt was da für ein Sensor auch verbaut wird. Von der Ergonomie ist die XTD auch perfekt für mich.



Ich meine die soll sogar noch 2.Quartal kommen.


----------



## Nyuki (23. Mai 2014)

Noch besser.

Am Sensor unten an der G502 war heute so ne Fluse drin und wollte die mit einem Wattestäbchen wegmachen. Als ich da da rein ging habe ich gemerkt das Der Sensor locker sitzt. Man sieht es nicht aber man hört es klackern wenn man an diese abstufung kommt. Soll das so sein, kennt sich jemand damit aus?


----------



## JoM79 (23. Mai 2014)

Wattestächen? 
Ich puste da einfach immer rein.
aber normal sollten die meine ich fest sein.


----------



## Nyuki (23. Mai 2014)

ICh glaube das ist der Sensor Schutz oder? Der Sensor hängt firekt dahinter oder ist das eins?


----------



## JoM79 (23. Mai 2014)

Kann dir leider sagen wie das bei deiner ist, aber kann mal bei meiner XTD oder Logitech meiner Frau gucken wenn ich wieder zuhause bin.


----------



## Nyuki (23. Mai 2014)

hmmm... Ok ich werde später in den Saturn/Berlet mit nem Wattestäbchen gehen und dort auch mal testen^^
Edit.
Manche saßen noch lockerer als meiner. Da hat man richtig gesehen wie sich der Laser bewegt oder die Schale hmmmm...

Es gibt einen Beitrag im Logi Forum. Als Antwort zum testen ob es wirklich beeinflusst heisst es das man die Maus aufnimmt und schüttelt. Wenn sich dann was beweget RMA ! Bei mir zum Glück nicht. Trotzdem komisch.


----------

